# How far does GTECHNIQ C4 PERMANENT TRIM RESTORER go?



## JimmyF (Dec 31, 2018)

Hi all,

I will be using GTECHNIQ C4 on all of the plastic trim on a VW MK2 Golf GTI. Bumpers, spoiler, door trim, sills and arches etc. Will i be alright using the 15ml bottle? Have heard a little goes a long way, still 15ml of product for all the trim on a car...? Or the 30ml bottle for £42.50. 

Any one got any tips for the prep? Thinking of Eraser or IPA and a good wipe down before use. Cheers


----------



## dchapman88 (Mar 17, 2016)

I found it goes blooming miles
I bought a 15ml with the thought that I'd prioritise areas first and then get another at a later date 
But I did my juke easily! 

I normally clean my trims down with an APC mix and then a quick spray with something like Gyeon Prep


----------



## JimmyF (Dec 31, 2018)

dchapman88 said:


> I found it goes blooming miles
> I bought a 15ml with the thought that I'd prioritise areas first and then get another at a later date
> But I did my juke easily!
> 
> I normally clean my trims down with an APC mix and then a quick spray with something like Gyeon Prep


Nice! Did you have any left? Did you buy the extra applicator pads? Think i'll go with the small bottle.


----------



## dchapman88 (Mar 17, 2016)

Tbf difficult to answer regarding the applicator pads cos I have loads of different sorts knocking about! 
But I generally use a good few 

I did have some left too yeah


----------



## andy__d (Jun 27, 2018)

makeup removal pads 99p from tesco for a bag of, lint free type With nothing added just plain lint free pads , 1 bag will be More than enough to do a car,, or 10

C4 goes for ages
Volvo V50
All the black trim done with some left 
Roof Bars, Scuttle, Side skirts, door trim *lowers , mirror housing, front And rear bumper lips , windscreen + rear washers, Boot lip trim, mudflaps and window trims, fog light surrounds and center lower grill.


and thats a lot of black trim , that i dont need to redo for 2+ years


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

andy__d said:


> makeup removal pads 99p from tesco for a bag of, lint free type With nothing added just plain lint free pads , 1 bag will be More than enough to do a car,, or 10
> 
> C4 goes for ages
> Volvo V50
> ...


Don't mean to hijack this thread so to speak but are the cotton wool pads OK to use? You see I'll be getting a bottle of C5 in the spring.


----------



## andy__d (Jun 27, 2018)

Soul boy 68 said:


> Don't mean to hijack this thread so to speak but are the cotton wool pads OK to use? You see I'll be getting a bottle of C5 in the spring.


Pure cotton wool balls i would say "no" as they will pull/snag and leave bits behind.
the ones with a firmer weave on either side "yes"

try one "dry" on the trim you are going to see to, if there are bits/wisps left behind then those are not suitable, https://www.tesco.com/groceries/en-GB/products/264422839 are the ones i have used



> 100% Pure Cotton,* 2 Textured Surfaces* for Make up Removal & Facial Cleansing


 being the important bit


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

andy__d said:


> Pure cotton wool balls i would say "no" as they will pull/snag and leave bits behind.
> the ones with a firmer weave on either side "yes"
> 
> try one "dry" on the trim you are going to see to, if there are bits/wisps left behind then those are not suitable, https://www.tesco.com/groceries/en-GB/products/264422839 are the ones i have used
> ...


Would these be OK?


----------



## rojer386 (Mar 15, 2008)

Yes SB, they're fine. I've used these in the past to apply C4 and use them these days to apply coatings such as Carbon Collective Platinum wheels/glass.


----------



## JimmyF (Dec 31, 2018)

andy__d said:


> makeup removal pads 99p from tesco for a bag of, lint free type With nothing added just plain lint free pads , 1 bag will be More than enough to do a car,, or 10
> 
> C4 goes for ages
> Volvo V50
> ...


Great. Nice job


----------



## andy__d (Jun 27, 2018)

those are fine the pads
you do get enough with the C4 kit, but extra's never hurt esp as they cost £1


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

rojer386 said:


> Yes SB, they're fine. I've used these in the past to apply C4 and use them these days to apply coatings such as Carbon Collective Platinum wheels/glass.


Are they OK for C5 wheel armour ?


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

Soul boy 68 said:


> Are they OK for C5 wheel armour ?


C5 is the same product as C4.

Any non linting make up pads are fine.

Have used these with no issues:

https://www.superdrug.com/Superdrug...BE&gclid=COCC-4WW2t8CFVqFhQodnuEOOw&gclsrc=ds


----------

